# linux 2.6.1 released

## himpierre

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/1/9/11

Thomas

----------

## wolvenwraith

dang was that fast! I think I'm going to stick with 2.6.0 for now.

edit: happen to have a list of new things that were not in 2.6.0?

----------

## SlashGentoo

Yeah, what are the differences? I just compiled my kernel like 11 days ago and don't feel like loosing my uptime  :Smile: 

----------

## nbensa

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.1

----------

## Sequentious

This is the most lego-friendly kernel I have yet seen

----------

## jonfr

i'm going to update like now  :Smile: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Are there any changes involving performance enhancements? Or are this one just "a patch" for bizarre hardware configurations? (Yes, I've read the changelog but can't seem to extract anything useful from it)

----------

## vdboor

 *nbensa wrote:*   

> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.1

 

Do you also have a short version.. of those who like to ignore all little bits and pieces?  :Razz: 

----------

## spb

 *vdboor wrote:*   

> Do you also have a short version.. of those who like to ignore all little bits and pieces? 

 

Basically, drivers for some Lego hardware, USB fixes, and AMD64 and nForce2 AGP fixes. That's what stands out, anyway.

----------

## mtv not bullets

First impressions: exactly same config as 2.6.1rc3 results in broken sound support with emu10k1.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Sequentious

 *mtv not bullets wrote:*   

> First impressions: exactly same config as 2.6.1rc3 results in broken sound support with emu10k1.
> 
> 

 Did you do an oldconfig?

----------

## mtv not bullets

 *Sequentious wrote:*   

> Did you do an oldconfig?

 

No, I just changed the stuff in menuconfig, since the only changes to default I had made on 2.6.1rc3 were adding the emu10k1 driver, devfs and ntfs (brand new install).

----------

## Sequentious

 *mtv not bullets wrote:*   

>  *Sequentious wrote:*   Did you do an oldconfig? 
> 
> No, I just changed the stuff in menuconfig, since the only changes to default I had made on 2.6.1rc3 were adding the emu10k1 driver, devfs and ntfs (brand new install).

 When using a .config file from a different kernel, you should always do a `make oldconfig`.

----------

## mtv not bullets

^^^

yah, I didn't use the old config, I just change the default config around.

----------

## Trejkaz

Doesn't genkernel make oldconfig automatically?

Also... why is 2.6.1 not in vanilla-sources?  It's an official release from kernel.org, so it should be in there.

----------

## Lemma

 *Sequentious wrote:*   

> When using a .config file from a different kernel, you should always do a `make oldconfig`.

 Why do you stress that? What is the difference between a 'make oldconfig' and a 'make menuconfig' loading an old config-file? I can se none ...

----------

## Dinini

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> What is the difference between a 'make oldconfig' and a 'make menuconfig' loading an old config-file? I can se none ...

 

The "make oldconfig" scripts are the first updated with the dependency changes.  The other scripts are usually changed later to match.  In a perfect world it makes no difference.  Unfortunately it has made a difference in a few compiles I've done.  So I also give that advice.

----------

## Lemma

Ok, you learn something every day  :Wink: 

----------

